# Marine Weather Aps



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I finally bit the bullet and got a smart phone. I'm sorta old fashioned and was waiting to make sure this whole internet thing...and smart phones in general...was going to catch on. I was thinking it might be like putting pockets in your pants...you need to give it a century or so to make sure it's not just a fad. 

I got our daughter to take me to the AT&T store so I didn't screw up. It was like taking her to buy a bike 15 years ago...only in reverse. I just stood there and smiled a lot while he talked with the salesman.

Anyhoo..turns out the smart phone is pretty cool. My daughter put some aps on there for me...just the standard ones like ESPN, the Weather Channel etc. 

Is there an ap so you can see the marine forecast quickly and easily? I guess I could go to the one I have on my computer but now that I'm a techie I need something more sophisticated.

Thanks.

Hope you guys are getting out and fishing some. Me? I just drag the boat from shop to shop and spend a lot of time, effort and $$$$ working on it so it can sit in storage.


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*Apps*

My Radar Pro is a great radar app. Loads quick and great resolution.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Im using the free version of my radar and really like it. Also weather underground has been my standard for a while.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I use the marine weather one by AccuWeather. It also has the wind and tide station tabs on the map.


----------

